# Anyone managed to get exemption to leave Australia?



## Samk80 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone is managed to get travel exemption and leave Australia?

Please share how you could convince the immigration officers to leave.
Cheers.


----------



## fitnesspm (Jan 29, 2021)

I know some people that have (Covid-19). The only way is if you have a sick relative overseas. It takes about 24-48 hours to get an answer. You have to prove mental from a doctor.


----------

